# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > FAQ  >  CD/DVD autorun. What's dangerous and how to disable it?

## NickGolovko

CD/DVD autorun is a function to run automatically applications on a compact disk. The application to be run is described in autorun.inf file:

[autorun] 
OPEN=AUTORUN.EXE 

It is easy to correct the line to

[autorun] 
OPEN=VIRUS.EXE 

or to prepare an infected file named autorun.exe. 

Thus, if someone inserts a specially prepared compact disk to the CD/DVD drive, you can easily have a malware application infecting your computer. 

To disable CD/DVD autorun do the following:

Go to Start - Run, input "regedit" (without quotes), click "OK". Change the value of

HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\CDRom\Autor  un

to 0.

You can also disable autorun of a certain drive, if you have several. Change the key

HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\CDRom\AutoR  unAlwaysDisable

Here you should input the drive name. You need the hardware manager to get it.

----------

